

LucasArts brings their classic adventure games to Steam - e1ven
http://store.steampowered.com/publisher/LucasArts/

======
matthewer
All these games need to be developed for the iphone. They are missing out on a
huge opportunity.

------
domodomo
Crossing fingers for XBox Live.

